# Semlec!!



## Jknowlton

Hello brother's and sister's in blue.

I am currently working at Holbrook PD and we have never been a part of SEMLEC. Its my understanding that it is a "money"$$ issue. I would like to take the initiative to get Holbrook involved in the program.

So if there is ANY officers out there who are involved in SEMLEC currently, PLEASE reply and email me. I am looking for information on how to join, how to train, equipment needed, ect. [email protected]

We are a small department and we need to catch up with our surrounding towns/cities! Thanks for any help with this matter.

-THANKS


----------



## Guest

Gathering information is fine, but this is probably something where either your command staff or your union should be the point man.


----------



## Guest

If you are truly researching this group, why not contact the participating departments? Do a LEC search on Masscops.com to read some good discussions. 

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## DNorth

Can't believe nobody pointed this out yet, but...

Heads up, *PERSEC*!!! Your user name and agency don't leave much to the imagination...if I can find it in 10 seconds, so can "they"...

That said, I would consider editing your post ASAP.


----------



## Guest

DNorth said:


> Can't believe nobody pointed this out yet, but...
> 
> Heads up, *PERSEC*!!! Your user name and agency don't leave much to the imagination...if I can find it in 10 seconds, so can "they"...
> 
> That said, I would consider editing your post ASAP.


People here have known who I am for a loooong time, and amazingly, the world continues to rotate on its axis, and squads of assassins haven't yet assaulted my home.


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> People here have known who I am for a loooong time, and amazingly, the world continues to rotate on its axis, and squads of assassins haven't yet assaulted my home.


But, they are watching you. Even now.

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## Guest

MSP75 said:


> But, they are watching you. Even now.


I'm ready.....bring it.


----------



## TopCop24

Why pay for something when another agency offers the same services for free?


----------



## SinePari

TopCop24 said:


> Why pay for something when another agency offers the same services for free?


As he said, they're a small department and I'm sure they want to do "other" things than be a small department.


----------



## LGriffin

SinePari said:


> As he said, they're a small department and I'm sure they want to do "other" things than be a small department.


Then they can do "other" things on their days off. I'd rather have the fully trained "free" guys show up when the going gets tough. If we don't take advantage of that service, and if Governors like Deville have their way, the free guys may soon cease to exist.:thumbs_down:


----------



## niteowl1970

LGriffin said:


> Then they can do "other" things on their days off. I'd rather have the fully trained "free" guys show up when the going gets tough. If we don't take advantage of that service, and if Governors like Deville have their way, the free guys may soon cease to exist.:thumbs_down:


Out here in rural Western Mass someone blows a horn and villagers with pitch forks and torches usually converge on the scene.


----------



## GARDA

View attachment 1722


----------



## Bloodhound

TopCop24 said:


> Why pay for something when another agency offers the same services for free?


I can't believe it took 8 posts to get to this! A record (figured it'd be #2).


----------



## mpd61

Delta784 said:


> People here have known who I am for a loooong time, and amazingly, the world continues to rotate on its axis, and squads of assassins haven't yet assaulted my home.


No kidding! No "real cops" ever showed up at my house or work to kick my ass!



TopCop24 said:


> Why pay for something when another agency offers the same services for free?


Because they need more things to concentrate on than their own small community apparently. Plus they have all those Galls/GT/Quartermaster gift certificates to spend on "tacticool" gear!


----------



## Motor23

Free Service? Where can one find this free service.


----------



## cj3441

Motor23 said:


> Free Service? Where can one find this free service.


I've been serviced my whole life without paying for it.....Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------

